# Stand-up Screw Gun



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

First off, I'm not sure if I have named the tool I am looking for correctly or not. Anyway, I have heard from different people that there is either an attachment or a stand alone drill that you can now get that allows you to screw boards down while in a standing position. From my understanding, you basically can be in a standing position, have the screws feed automatically out the bottom of the device thereby allowing you to screw down deck boards (or sub-floor for that matter) while standing up. My knees & back aren't in the best of conditions (read: old hockey injuries from being a goalie) and something like this would not only speed up jobs for me but let me walk a little more upright at quitting time. If anyone knows or has heard of this and where I might be able to get one, I would really appreciate it. Also, if it does come as both an attachment and as a stand-alone tool and anyone has one or has used one and can recommend which is better, that would be a great help.


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

*stand up screwdriver*

I know exactly the one you're talking about. It's popular with the pre-engineered steel building guys. It's got a plastic clip that holds screws like a nail gun.... For the life of me I can't think of the name of it. I know I've got a brochure of there's somewhere. I'll look for it.

Tim


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a cheap Senco Duraspin I use for drywall, no extension, but I know what you are talking about.

They are called "Auto-Feed Screw Guns" you want one with an extension. They usually come with a removable extension model or a fixed one. Deck guys seem to like the fixed ones better.










Here is a review of them: http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/pages/h00060_pe1.asp

Here is general info: http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/pages/h00060.asp

Here is where you can buy stainless steel screws for use with ACQ http://www.stainless-fasteners.com/collated_deck_screws_strips.htm

Do you guys have ACQ up there?


----------



## GenConJ (Sep 23, 2004)

Milw****ee has the Sharp-fire system. 
Havent used one but If I ever have to work a decking party again I would give it a shot.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, that's what I was looking for. I'll have to do a bit of price shopping up here and see what I can find.


----------



## trekr (Jul 6, 2004)

I came really close to buying the Duraspin gun this summer-- but ended up just getting another Dewalt screwdriver. Couple of concerns for me were 1) screw availability, most of the screws weren't marked for ACQ-- probably not a problem now 2) I build most decks out of PT lumber and the stuff is so crooked these days that I drive a third of the screws with my other hand on a board bender 3) lastly, i wonder if i'd have a control issue-- ie could i stand up and drive a line of screws straight enough to not bug me??

If you end up with one-- pass along the info please...


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

For me it's going to depend on a few things - cost of the gun/extenstion, the availability/cost of the screws and the willingness of customers to pay the additional cost for screws. Right now I charge an additional fee of $3.00/sq. ft. for screws versus nails - I may have to increase that a bit if I get the new tool.

I'll keep you guys posted as to what happens...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You should be able to keep your price the same a realize a better profit. That tool is designed to cut your labor. Like going from hand nailing to nail gunning. Yes, the nails are more expensive, but you reap the benefits in increased productivity not only in just straight time savings but in increased productivity due to holding off fatigue and being more productive longer for the day.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing Mike. The biggest thing for me from what I listed is going to be the availability of the screws. I'm not going to hold up jobs because I can't find them or have to "wait for the shipment to come in". My knees are waiting in anticipation of me getting one!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

...


----------



## INDYCONST.COM (Feb 1, 2005)

*quick drive*

I wouldn't buy the dura-spin. I would go with the quickdrive unit. Availability for the screws should be at any Loews store. Or, if you need them in Indiana...email me.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok I dumped it

Bob


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Indy. As for the screws, I'm in Canada and there aren't any Lowes stores up here.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Qwick-drive really is the standard in upright screw gus. I have been using one for a few years. Heck my fastener supplier knocked 200 dollars off the uprade the the newer head. Its the fasteners that make qwick-drive superior.

CHU


----------



## INDYCONST.COM (Feb 1, 2005)

I like QuickDrive because of their service...they are very available


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

There doesn't seem to be any dealers for them in Ontario after a search on the website. I sent an email via their website so I'll wait to hear from them.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## INDYCONST.COM (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't know what shipping would cost, but I would be happy to sell you some quick drive screws.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I found a retailer that will get them for me for $120.00/box and he's looking into a price for the attachment too.


----------

